# copiah creek



## bruterider27 (Apr 29, 2010)

Copiah creek opens march 4 ill be there on the 5 and 6 if everything works out anyone else going to be down there?


----------



## oilfieldtrash601 (Feb 5, 2011)

i wish but i wont be home. maybe the next weekend and if i can get my tires on by then. just got a brute 650 and never been there.


----------



## sloboy (Oct 11, 2010)

I dont come home till March 11, going to Kid Rock concert that night then opening morning of turkey season going to try and go on the 19.


----------



## mini bogger (Sep 14, 2010)

I'll try and be there! goin to RCOR for my b day on feb. 25th thru 27th. might ride up to copiah that sunday. from what I've heard theres always a big turnout opening weekend!


----------



## bruterider27 (Apr 29, 2010)

I like to go the first weekend cause you can hit most of the holes but I'm hoping to make it and nothing comes up


----------



## bruterider27 (Apr 29, 2010)

But ill probably be there every other weekend once summer gets here


----------



## Kawasaki Man (Oct 15, 2010)

saw a renegade on 31s headin up there when i ate at monticello after church


----------



## bruterider27 (Apr 29, 2010)

Well everything worked out looks like ill be down there anyone know if there going?


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

I'm nursing a broken thumb right now, so i'll miss this weekend. I'm not supposed to use it before the last weekend of March. I hope it's fully healed by then, cause I'm ready to ride!!!


----------



## bruterider27 (Apr 29, 2010)

Dang that sucks


----------



## Kawasaki Man (Oct 15, 2010)

i wont be able to make it this weekend or next weekend, but if you wanna come ride with us we will be ridin at a place called Ikes Bend around my house. it aint no copiah creek but yall are welcome to come if yall want


----------



## bruterider27 (Apr 29, 2010)

We might Saturday cause my group won't be down till Sunday


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

I have never been there but was thinking about going up around the middle of the month . Can I ride my bike up there or do I just need to bring the quad ?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

^ Lot's of sand bar... so... I dunno.....


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

sand will bust you a** on a bike LOL so I will prob just bring the quad . Thanks for the heads up on that P425


----------



## poporunner50 (Aug 5, 2010)

it claimed 1 of my axles and 1 of bruteriders27 axles in the mud on top of the hill on the other side of the creek from the camp. also 1 can am 800 and a bayuo 300 in the first creek crossing.


----------



## bruterider27 (Apr 29, 2010)

And a nother belt


----------



## mini bogger (Sep 14, 2010)

vids???


----------



## Kawasaki Man (Oct 15, 2010)

yall going this next weekend too? we was thinkin bout makin a trip up there if some people were gonna be there


----------



## bruterider27 (Apr 29, 2010)

Got a couple vids and I would but need a axle


----------



## mini bogger (Sep 14, 2010)

post em up!!!


----------



## brute21 (Mar 12, 2010)

anybody going this weekend?


----------



## poporunner50 (Aug 5, 2010)

Will be there Saturday at 2, camping in the mini rv.


----------



## poporunner50 (Aug 5, 2010)

im in the second and bruterider27 is in the first


----------



## Jolley (Jan 12, 2010)

Man I wish I could have rode wit y'all a little longer but I really couldn't go through alot wit a broke axle haha


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

I was there this afternoon for a little while. Til i bent a tie rod. Isn't it odd that you're always as far away from the truck as you can get when stuff happens. I had to limp out to the truck. I had my daughter and son n law with me, he helped me keep that wheel straight through the worst of it. ASR tie rods have been installed. I got them a week ago, and i don't know why i didn't put them on. i told myself i would wait til i wore out the stock ones... and today was the day.


----------



## mini bogger (Sep 14, 2010)

anybody riding sunday the tenth?


----------



## poporunner50 (Aug 5, 2010)

man i wish. i got prom this weekend. major headache time.


----------



## findmeinthemud09 (Apr 7, 2011)

im gonna be there!!


----------



## lugnut1009 (Jan 24, 2011)

I plan on being there! I'm getting a bearing for my through shaft that finally got here tomorrow. I might be up all night tomorrow night but I'm gone make it!!


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

I'm going Saturday around lunch. Flag me down if you see me. I've got a MIMB sticker on my front fender, it's below the rack, so it's not really easy to see, but hit me up if you see me. Right now, i'll be alone. I'm trying to talk a friend from work into going, but i'm not sure about him.


----------



## bruterider27 (Apr 29, 2010)

copiah creek this weekend anyone going? it's the last weekend there open


----------



## wcs61 (Jun 7, 2011)

Reviving an old thread? Oh well, I've never been there and it's only 20 mile's or so from my house. The nephew and neighbor have been there but for the cost of 4 for a week-end you would be terr off to pay the dues at our camp on the river. Maybe next year I'll try Copiah Creek.


----------



## bruterider27 (Apr 29, 2010)

yeah I just figured why add a nother one but Its one of my favorite riding places


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

It's one of my favorites too. I don't know if I'll have a chance to go this weekend or not. When are you going? I went a few weeks ago and there were only a few people riding. I didn't see anyone on the trails. 

I wish i was riding.


----------



## bruterider27 (Apr 29, 2010)

should be there around 11 got my brute a 2012 brute and a rancher we figured since it's last weekend Why not


----------

